

Ycombinator application questions - ccurtis

I notice that the ycombinator application has changed a bit since the first one. Even some of the questions used in the yc &quot;how to apply&quot; guidelines section are no longer on the current application. Can anyone comment on this or are there some articles already written on this topic?
======
ccurtis
anyone?

~~~
ktahir
Sorry, I noticed exactly the same thing, but there does not seem to be much
public comment on its implications.

